# Fuel Gauge Reading



## 94 Altima SE (Jun 18, 2004)

On fillups, when gas tank is full, the guage is reading three qtrs of a tank. Any ideas on solution, and cost?

thx


----------



## nissan service rep (Jun 18, 2004)

94 Altima SE said:


> On fillups, when gas tank is full, the guage is reading three qtrs of a tank. Any ideas on solution, and cost?
> 
> thx




sounds like your fuel tank sending unit located under the rear seat has failed...you will need to replace this unit for the fuel gauge to work properly..there is a chance the gauge is faulty but moe than likely the sending
unit is the problem..contact ur local nissan dealer for cost on the sending unit....u can do this yourself if your know how to remove the sending unit....a few bolts and screws...remember to disconnect the battery before doing this repair...less likely for sparks!..try not to bang the new unit around when installing or the float on the unit may become damaged and u will have to start again.


----------

